# Funktion aufrufen



## programmierer123 (8. Dez 2017)

Hallo,
warum wird beim Start der Website die zweite Variante aufgerufen und beim Klick auf den Button, die erste Variante?



Spoiler: Code





```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
  <head>
    <meta charset="utf-8">
    <title></title>
  </head>
  <body>
  <button id="btn">Klick mich!!!</button>
    <script>

      // 1.
      document.getElementById("btn").onclick=printAlert;

      // 2.
      document.getElementById("btn").onclick=printAlert();

      function printAlert(){
        alert("Hallo");
      }
    </script>
  </body>
</html>
```


----------



## truesoul (8. Dez 2017)

Hallo. 

Mit printAlert(); rufst du doch die Methode auf. 
Mit document.getElementById("btn").onclick=printAlert; weißt du onclick die Methode zu. 

Grüße


----------

